
Martin Shkreli on Drug Price Hikes and Playing the World’s Villain - x5n1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PCb9mnrU1g&feature=youtu.be
======
x5n1
Shkreli is slowing or perhaps quickly becoming an anti-hero against drug
companies. Sort of movies like He was a quiet man. He's inadvertently becoming
a poster child for drug price reform.

